
The empire strikes back - Anonops.net is gone - crocowhile
http://www.anonops.net
======
lylejohnson
Apparently Anonops.net was the home page for "an anonymous, decentralized
movement which fights against censorship and copywrong," i.e. the group behind
"Operation Payback" acting on Wikileaks' behalf.

------
judofyr
There's still <http://www.anonops.info/>

~~~
crocowhile
That page says some of the server are under attack.

anonops.net is the one that hosted LOIC, I believe.

------
crocowhile
<http://twitter.com/Anon_Operation> suspended

------
gasull
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:anonop...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:anonops.net)

~~~
crocowhile
This is better: <http://pastehtml.com/view/1c8i33u.html>

------
trotsky
<http://image.bayimg.com/jabbmaade.jpg>

------
elblanco
Probably just moved to freenet like they did during the business with the
Church of Scientology.

